# Exterior Pictures of Houses Decorated for Halloween



## Mike Fugazzi (Aug 12, 2015)

I am new and positive there are threads somewhere, but I must be using the wrong words to search. I am looking for inspiration for this year in how to decorate the exterior of my house. Typically, we keep it very little kid friendly and I focus more on lights and blow ups. I'd like to do more with flood lights and overall mood light this year, as I think that makes a tremendous impact.

This is the year I'd like to start going "bigger" with decorating. Our kids are old enough to appreciate it, but I want to not be too scary. My favorite items are always ghost related, so I plan on continuing that. My wife like jack-o-lanterns, so that is something I like to check out too.

Any links or pics would be appreciated. Thanks!
















These pics were obviously taken during the early evening, but there are purple and orange lights around the roof line. There are also green lights that look like they are dripping behind Slimer.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

For your garage area, truly the the simplest and most effective tool is 'spooky cloth' - if you can find it on sale, snatch up as many as you think it will take. 

http://www.amazon.com/yards-CREEPY-CLOTH-halloween-decoration/dp/B002MF3CZG

That coupled with a spotlight (cold color like blue or green) aimed at it from corner of your lawn really can go a long way. A few ghosts or skeletons hung from the roofline also would not go amiss, that rather classic without veering into too much frightening prop territory, and a hay bale (real) with plastic light up pumpkins stacked on it might go over well for what you seem to be after. I do not know if you want to use portions of your lawn, but a simple start is a few tombstones and a spotlight and maybe a selectively placed strobe, some cobwebs over the headstones - your mileage may vary of course on how far down that road/direction you wish to go.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

A good way to strike a balance between scary and kid friendly is to mix the more goulash elements with the inflatable you have. Tombstones always look scary on the lawn in the dark.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Mike! Welcome to HF!!
Your yard looks great!

In response to your request... We do a lot (some say excessive) amount of kid-friendly decorating in our front yard. You can swing by my albums to see some different themes and scenes.

Here's a few photos... We found that a combination of blowmolds and inflatables really catches the spirit of Halloween for the little kids.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You need to find the cemetery thread


----------



## Mike Fugazzi (Aug 12, 2015)

Great posts and pics!

I will have to think over the sections piece, as there are ways I could pull that off. I was first thinking flood light color combinations and could aim a flood from either corner of the garage making it, say, green. The front door area could be another color, and then the front window/edge of house a whole different color...so up to three.

So already, I am thinking of a multicolor wash and how to extend out into the yard with props.


----------



## Mike Fugazzi (Aug 12, 2015)

Scatterbrains said:


> You need to find the cemetery thread


I will look for this, but my wife tends to not like that direction.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Mike Fugazzi said:


> I will look for this, but my wife tends to not like that direction.


Its more than just cemeteries...it's a big thread with lots of pictures....I just looked for it and it was lasted posted in on the tenth. Search for "Your Cemetery"


----------



## Mike Fugazzi (Aug 12, 2015)

Great, thanks!!!


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

This thread is perfect! I too want to branch out this year with my decor. I have a five year old and an almost eighteen year old, so I'm wanting to make it really fun for both! Hilda, your yard is amazing!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Mike Fugazzi said:


> I will look for this, but my wife tends to not like that direction.


We used to be VERY anti-graveyard but we eventually gave in. Older kids just love reading the tombstones. Huge hit. We were stunned.

But we tend to try and go for Scooby-Doo/Haunted Mansion kind of spooky. Still a little intimidating for the real little ones.

I think this is the link Scatterbrains is talking about...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery-74.html

Here's a link to a lighting tutorial. It's graveyard based, but I think the takeaway is that accenting cool lights with warm lights really makes things pop.
http://robertdbrown.com/2014/01/26/skullandbone-com-haunt-lighting-tutorial/ And Welcome to the forums! Yard looks great but I'm sure it'll be fun to change things up.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

We do a cemetery, no inflatables or cute stuff, and try to make it realistic and spooky, but still keep it kid friendly by not having blood, excessive gore, or startle props.I am adding a jumping spider this year, but it will be under my control as to not scare the little ones.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I LOVE THREADS LIKE THIS!

I hope everyone posts pics! 

I live in an apartment but will be in a house by Halloween 2016 and I'm extra looking forward to having a yard/house exterior to decorate!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Nightfisher - 

How are you getting your cemetery fence to stand up?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Every 8 ft one of the stakes is 2ft longer than the others at the bottom. I just drive those into the ground.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Hilda said:


> Hi Mike! Welcome to HF!!
> Your yard looks great!
> 
> In response to your request... We do a lot (some say excessive) amount of kid-friendly decorating in our front yard. You can swing by my albums to see some different themes and scenes.
> ...


OMG I love it!!!! I think I've seen some of your pictures before on a Facebook group?


----------



## Mike Fugazzi (Aug 12, 2015)

So I took a look at a good chunk of the cemetery thread. Some questions...

1. What can I use to highlight the blow ups? Slimer is VERY dark at night and I used a regular white par can to light him up. You could see him and the pumpkins really well, but it wasn't a cool vibe. I am betting some has a good suggestion for a small LED par that would wash them and not necessarily the whole side of the house or cast an odd shadow.

2. What If I had the face of the garage hit with some blue, the walk way to the entry orange, and the face of the house a third color like green?

3. I saw some Home Depot lights - Gemmy - that swirl colors. I think one was called fire and ice? I thought it might be cool to have that hit the face of the house with Slimer out in front uplit with a small LED (not sure what color, though, green?)

I think I got the hang of how to take some other decorations into the yard and individually highlight them (not sure on Slimer, though). So I guess my priority right now is some color washes lighting different parts of the house. Right now I feel my time will be better used setting up the washes than individual light strands. 

I live in MN and October is usually cold, rainy, and VERY windy...hence keeping at least the blow ups close to the house. I found a pic from the year before, which looks better as it is at night, lol. No Slimer, though, and I am a huge Ghostbusters fan, so that is a cool addition, IMHO.









Thanks!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I've said it before but it deserves to be repeated. Hilda your displays are so amazing! I never get tired of looking at your pictures. You create a Halloween land that almost seems animated as if your characters come to life. STELLAR!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's ours last year we can only put it out the day of and has to be monitored


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Use some spotlights at the front of your driveway with something in front of them to cast some big shadows on your garage door. If you really want to go crazy, find a way to animate your object.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆI was just thinking of suggesting something like that, but you illustrate it perfectly. Looks awesome!

(I'm also Team Slimer)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

since you live in Minnesota, go for something like this


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, Hilda, your home looks absolutely AMAZING!! Both the items you display and your arrangement is incredible! Very well done! 

That Area 51 is out of this world! lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Hi Mike! Welcome to HF!!
> Your yard looks great!
> 
> In response to your request... We do a lot (some say excessive) amount of kid-friendly decorating in our front yard. You can swing by my albums to see some different themes and scenes.
> ...


hilda where did you find the aliens and the COWS....omg.............my husband has to see this...ive watched every alien show thirty times with him now... blow molds are hard to find and good lord the shipping is way higher than there cost.....i bow to the master here...lol...........awesome collection just awesome.. did you go and repaint some of the pieces in halloween colors? you saw the blow mold creator just passed away


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

A few of our various scenes


----------



## Gozerhead (Aug 13, 2015)

This house is new construction and will be decorated for the first time. I am I am thinking party bulbs in lieu of the garage lights and recessed lights. Thoughts on color combinations? I was thinking three colors. One of the garage, one for the walk way which has several cans, and a third for the two cans above the middle window.









The window on the left has no lighting at all. I would probably use it as a lighted back drop for props out front, or maybe use one of the Gemmy fire and ice lights? Thanks for any input on lighting scheme.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

6-paq said:


> Wow, Hilda, your home looks absolutely AMAZING!! Both the items you display and your arrangement is incredible! Very well done!
> That Area 51 is out of this world! lol


"Area 51 is out of this world" haha I see what you did there! LOL Thank you! 




screamqueen2012 said:


> hilda where did you find the aliens and the COWS....omg.............my husband has to see this...ive watched every alien show thirty times with him now... blow molds are hard to find and good lord the shipping is way higher than there cost.....i bow to the master here...lol...........awesome collection just awesome.. did you go and repaint some of the pieces in halloween colors? you saw the blow mold creator just passed away


Thanks. I was on a bit of a blowmold craze back from 2006 to 2011 before the prices went nuts. I haven't really bought any in the past two years. So I feel lucky I got the display where I want it to be prior to the prices getting stupid on them. I'm not a collector, I just wanted them for the whimsy and to fulfill my scheme. Some of the 'aliens' in this scene are repainted ghosts (or elves). Thank you for your enthusiasm about our display. I was lucky enough to exchange a few emails with Don Featherstone via his son a few years ago. He was very sweet and supportive in regard to how I was repurposing his blowmolds. What an honor to have his praise. He was a blowmold rock star!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> A few of our various scenes


Love what you did with the props and lighting! Looks really creepy and realistic!!


----------

